# What is a "self-colored" bird



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

OK, once and for all, What is a "self" or "self-colored" bird?
In some places I read that it is a pigeon that is all one color. In others I read terms like a "blue bar self" bird. Does self mean just one color or can it also mean a bird with standard color and pattern with no other white markings? So confused!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

All one color no white. Pattern does not matter, and modifiers like spread or recessive red do not matter. 

If I am writing a description of a bird I follow this process:
Basic color: Blue, Black, Recessive Red, Ash Red, etc.
Pattern. T-Pat, Check, Bar, barless
Marked head: Badge, Baldhead, Beard, Brooch
Body Markings: White side, oddside, rosewing, etc
Flights: White, Blue/Black, Ash, Recessive Red, Mixed
Tail: White, Blue/Black, Ash Red, Recessive Red, Mixed

The description would look like this in my records.

Blue Bar Bdg W/F M/T or Ash Red Check Self

The 'self' tells me the bird does not have a marked head, body, or white in the flights or tail.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you Chuck K for the concise reply. This helps a lot!
[email protected]


----------

